# Whats happened to our area rep sigs?



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Area rep sigs have gone from the bottom of our posts on :? here and not seen any posts about why or whats happening


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

There's a problem at the TTOC website hosting company.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

phodge said:


> There's a problem at the TTOC website hosting company.


 Cheers, thought it was my end for a mo.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Guess this explains why my membership number image is saying 'account suspended'


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yep, same reason.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All back now


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

luvly jubbly


----------

